# 5 week old baby with large tummy?



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Luke is 5 weeks old....he was born March 7th at 37 weeks due to me developing pre-eclampsia. He had no problems. My question is, is his tummy is quite large. He was in to the baby Dr. at 4 weeks because he had a lot of congestion/coughing. Dr mentioned about his tummy saying he must have just eaten...I commented that it's always that big and he didn't seem concerned. Is it normal? It's hard to get his dipes to fit good because if they are loose enogh for his tummy, they are way loose in the thighs and the dipes leak(cloth). None of our other kiddos had this...thanks, Sara


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Some babies are just like that. I would mention it to your doctor just in case but my guess is that the doctor has already felt his belly quite a bit and isn't concerned about any internal abnormalities. My 3 1/2 month old has a ginormous tummy and little tiny hips, butt, and thighs. By the way, have you tried prefolds? It's the only thing that doesn't leak for us.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

My 8 mo DS has a huge tummy, and has since he was a fetus (his abdominal cavity measurements were off the charts in our ultrasounds). I guess it's just the way he's built; he's not so big everywhere else!







We have a lot of problems with diapers leaking, too.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Are his diapers normal? No issues with stools? Any other symptoms?


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justmama* 
. By the way, have you tried prefolds? It's the only thing that doesn't leak for us.

No I haven't...better do that, thanks for the suggestion.

Sara


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
My 8 mo DS has a huge tummy, and has since he was a fetus (his abdominal cavity measurements were off the charts in our ultrasounds). I guess it's just the way he's built; he's not so big everywhere else!







We have a lot of problems with diapers leaking, too.

Thanks for mentioning this...glad to know we aren't the only ones!







Sara


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miche28* 
Are his diapers normal? No issues with stools? Any other symptoms?

No issues with his diapers/stools. No other symptoms that I can think of, well he's kind of noisy...like grunts a bit and just makes noises(not just pooping though, like periodically throughout the day). Is being too cute a symptom!?







Sara


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, in that case, I'd say it's good to keep his tummy size in your mental rolodex, but probably nothing to worry about. Our DS was born with a bowel obstruction and the first sign was a distended tummy - but that would have shown up long, long ago and if something else had developed since, I think you'd be seeing other symtoms as well.

Being too cute? Why no such thing!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

My guys all had big round bellies as babies. They grow into them.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

My 7 mo still has a big belly. Naked, he looks like Buddha. (Amber teehting necklace helps the look...







) He wears lots of overalls, as they don't cut in.

I think he's built like my father, who has always had a "Santa" belly, and tiny hips. (He has trouble keeping pants on) Nothing wrong though.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the support and reassurances that it's probably nothing to worry about!





















Sara


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

My DS was also congested and had a large tummy. Plus he had mucousy stools. I think he had a reaction to the milk I was drinking, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah5* 
My DS was also congested and had a large tummy. Plus he had mucousy stools. I think he had a reaction to the milk I was drinking, but that's just my opinion.

Did his go away?


----------



## anj7 (Jul 7, 2007)

My DD3 was born on March 7 too! Her tummy is huge, it worried me quite a bit as well (esp. as my other two DD's didn't have such a big belly). But she's having wet and dirty diapers and doesn't appear bothered by it and is developing 'normally', so I'm taking that it's normal for her to have such a big belly.

We're seeing a pedi next week, and I do plan to ask just in case.


----------

